# PB Wheel Sealant - My Feelings - Alternatives?



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

On the first car I used the stuff on (Vauxhall Corsa C, full write up on here somewhere), I polished the wheels with AG SRP before using the Wheel Sealant, and did two layers of PB Wheel Sealant. I found after about the 3rd wash it was getting more and more difficult to remove brake dust. I thought under a months durability was a bit poor for a product of this nature, and a Corsa C 1.3CDTI is not exactly known for being hard on the brakes!

The next car I used it on was my old Passat, although this time the wheels were also subject to AG Tar Remover, and a good claying with Sonus Green. Then the AG SRP, and then 2 coats of PB wheel sealant. Again, awesome results for 2 washes, wheels becomming spotless after just a rinse and a once over with a washmitt, but as soon as the 3rd wash, some brake dust being difficult to remove again.

Also, as per my comments in an earlier thread...
"The problem with the PB Wheel Sealant is that its such a soft product, when using a foam applicator it can quickly become saturated with product. Also, being so soft, its very easy to apply far too much. I think its simply a case of trying to apply it as thinly as possible, and leaving it to haze before buffing off. Also it really needs atleast 2 layers to have any level of durability, and as always, preparation is key."

Now am I being unrealistic to expect the product to be more durable on what is essentially quite a harsh environment? Should I perhaps be topping up the PB Wheel Sealant after every other wash? Also, is there a better way of applying it a bit more stingily - I've nearly used my whole tub on no more than 6 sets of wheels...

I love the PB products, but I must say I'm a little disappointed with the Wheel Sealant. Is there anything else worth trying?? Is there anything I'm doing wrong??

Thanks for listening to my ramblings!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

How long do you leave it on before buffing off?
How long before you put on the second coat?

If I remember correctly you should leave it on for 20 mins, buff off and leave for 30 mins before applying the second coat which you leave on for 20 mins before buffing off :thumb: 

Must admit I've switched to Jetseal109 for alloys now and then a coat of PB Wheel sealent  

Darren


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

I always take the wheels off the car, do all 4, then buff off all 4, then same again... so a good 20 mins between layers.

Got my vRS wheels sat in the garage, did a coat last night, will do another coat tonight and leave overnight and buff off in the morning and see how that rocks. May get a 3rd layer on before putting the wheels on the car at the weekend...


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i fail to understand how the wheel sealants can be any more durable than regular stuff

bonnets get just as hot as the average road driven car wheel ...and if there was some super duper protective product that shields from burning brake dust then why not use it on the body too?

id stick with something like a couple of layers of klasse or zaino


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

I remember someone else posting that a second coat (soon after the first) is just to ensure even coverage, and that another coat 24 hours later is needed to get better durability.

I apply it very thinly indeed - once it has hazed over you can then see that the wheel has been covered.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

ayrshireteggy said:


> I remember someone else posting that a second coat (soon after the first) is just to ensure even coverage, and that another coat 24 hours later is needed to get better durability.
> 
> I apply it very thinly indeed - once it has hazed over you can then see that the wheel has been covered.


three coats for me - BUT allow 24 hours before the last coat

a muddy 4 x 4 and it lasts for months before it needs a 'top up' !!


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Its all in the prep... I have had excellent results with wheel sealants but I dont think they are any better than normal sealants such as carlack / klasse that I find easier to use...

Spray sealants are also very good and easy to use.


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

I have PB Wheelseal and as above I'm not convinced its any better than any other sealant, it IS easy to apply though and I'm a 'remove the wheels to clean them every quater kind of guy.'


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

I too remove the wheels pretty often to clean them...



> I remember someone else posting that a second coat (soon after the first) is just to ensure even coverage, and that another coat 24 hours later is needed to get better durability.


That makes sense to me too... will give that a go and see how I get on.

Oh, and the wheels are a particularly harsh environment. Brake dust leaving the pads is several hundred degrees so you do need something a bit special to stop that melting through the wax/sealant.


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

Try to use it plain. So no SRP before the wheelsealant. I got really nice results with only Poorboys wheelsealant. Oh, and don't use an acid wheelcleaner. Than you will be sure the sealant is gone


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

hmmmm i was just about to buy some.. i would want atleast 3-4 washes before putting it back on?


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

is p21s okay to use with PB wheel sealant?


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

The PB wheel sealant - if you leave it on or miss buffing a bit off goes as hard as rock... therefore if applied right does what it's supposed to.

I love the stuff - i.e. I have never needed a wheel cleaner, just shampoo..

Takes a while to apply 2 coats (plus polish 1st) on my wheels but worth the trouble..


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

As already stated in this thread theres no sudden influx of knowledge that the chemists have when making a wheel wax to make it last longerthan an ordinary wax. Its all marketing hype as is a lot of products and their wild claims in our hobby. A good paint sealant will do just as good if not better than these so called special wheel protection products.

Just my 2pence worth.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

lord melch said:


> The PB wheel sealant - if you leave it on or miss buffing a bit off goes as hard as rock... therefore if applied right does what it's supposed to.
> 
> I love the stuff - i.e. I have never needed a wheel cleaner, just shampoo..
> 
> Takes a while to apply 2 coats (plus polish 1st) on my wheels but worth the trouble..


To be fair though mate if the wheels are kept washed regulary you dont need anything but your regular shampoo.


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> To be fair though mate if the wheels are kept washed regulary you dont need anything but your regular shampoo.


Humm, depends on how regular,regular is..

I have found with the PB wheel sealant they are ALOT easier to keep clean.


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Nuclear Tom said:


> Is there anything else worth trying??


Well two other products popular on here are :

1. Jetseal 109
2. Klasse AIO and Sealant Glaze (or the equivavlent Carlack stuff)


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Chemical Guys or Poorboys only last a couple of weeks on the wheels really.

It is a harsh environment, as you all know.

Regular top ups are the key, or just use APC to clean the wheels without numerous coats of wheel sealant, therefore, not damaging the clear coat etc.

It is a debatable topic, but, the wheel sealants are cheap, a little goes a long way, and it keeps you out the house for a little longer :thumb:


----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

this is my focus st wheel wearing a coat of PB ex-p which i thought id try for a laugh.








and my old renault megane F1 wearing PB wheel sealant which was applied by james b


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

Mark M said:


> Chemical Guys or Poorboys only last a couple of weeks on the wheels really.
> 
> It is a harsh environment, as you all know.
> 
> ...


Spot on. What do peeps expect - look what your wheels go through.. :wall:


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

ST dan said:


> this is my focus st wheel wearing a coat of PB ex-p which i thought id try for a laugh.


Nice wheels - very nice.. Black looks great.. :thumb:


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

I used Klasse AIO and Glaze (2 months ago) on the Mini S Spokes and have to say how impressed I was. This is how they looked after being prepped for sale, just a wash with the PW.


----------



## Cozzer (Dec 18, 2007)

Do non acidic wheel cleaners remove wheel sealants/waxes?


----------



## ReDaLeRt (Jan 24, 2008)

Cozzer said:


> Do non acidic wheel cleaners remove wheel sealants/waxes?


If it is acid or has petrol distillates (well spelled?) probably yes. 1z WC removes 100% or partially.

Sonax Xtreme FelgenReiniger is more safe. In doubt just wash wheels with a good car shampoo. :thumb:

[[]]


----------

